# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El puente metálico más largo de Europa ya está a punto

## Jonasino

> El puente de celosía metálica más largo de Europa, con 1.620 metros de longitud, ya une las provincias de A Coruña y Pontevedra sobrevolando el lugar en el que el río Ulla desemboca en la ría de Arousa. Sus últimas piezas, de un color verde desvaído supuestamente pensado para reducir su impacto visual, se colocan estos días tras más de seis años de unos trabajos que inicialmente iban a durar la mitad. En medio año más, cuando se complete su tablero y sus instalaciones técnicas, circularán ya sobre él los trenes de alta velocidad que recortarán notablemente los viajes entre las principales ciudades de la Galicia atlántica. Vigo y A Coruña estarán unidas en una hora y diez minutos, y Pontevedra y Santiago en apenas media hora.
> 
>  La desembocadura del río Ulla, entre el municipio pontevedrés de Catoira y el coruñés de Rianxo, es una zona protegida y de especial interés marisquero, por eso cuando se comenzó a diseñar el Eje Atlántico de AVE se marcó su cruce como punto conflictivo. Inicialmente se pensó en un viaducto que no asentase ningún pilar sobre el lecho del río, pero ello obligaría a diseñar un puente con una luz central de un kilómetro, un reto económico y para la ingeniería que obligó a reducir esas pretensiones a costa del cauce del Ulla. Se optó por un diseño mixto con tres pilas de hormigón sumergidas en el agua, varias más de aproximación en ambas orillas y tablero asentado sobre una estructura de celosía metálica. El espacio entre sus dos columnas centrales, de 240 metros, también supone según Fomento otro récord en puentes de celosía metálica para ferrocarriles, en este caso mundial, por delante del viaducto alemán de Nantenbach, cuya luz central es de 208 metros. Un registro que también superan los dos vanos adyacentes al central del Ulla, de 225 metros cada uno.
> 
> El viaducto gallego, licitado por 132 millones y con un plazo de ejecución de 40 meses, fue adjudicado en julio de 2008 a las constructoras Dragados y Tecsa, que rebajaron el coste a 105 millones y el plazo a 38 meses. Pero finalmente han tardado más del doble en un complejo proceso que implicó la construcción y montaje parcial en tierra de las distintas piezas metálicas que lo componen para su posterior izado y soldadura, una a continuación de otra, a 60 metros sobre el agua.
> 
> Cuando se iniciaron sus obras en 2001 como una simple mejora de la línea histórica, se anunció que el Eje Atlántico entre A Coruña y Vigo estaría en servicio en 2007. Luego llegarían las fechas de 2009 y 2011, a medida que el nuevo trazado se iba asimilando más a las características de la alta velocidad y apartándose de la sinuosa línea anterior. En enero de 2012, un mes después de llegar al cargo, la ministra de Fomento, Ana Pastor, visitó las obras del viaducto, ya con notable retraso acumulado. Allí dijo que todo el Eje Atlántico estaría en servicio en el primer trimestre de 2014, como mucho en el segundo, corrigiendo así la previsión anterior ofrecida por su antecesor, el socialista José Blanco, que hablaba de 2013. Pastor, sin embargo, evitó responsabilizar a Blanco del retraso y argumentó que el AVE tiene varios puntos que por distintos motivos, y especialmente por su complejidad técnica, experimentaron parones. La ministra insistió entonces en que solo se pararán obras por problemas técnicos, jamás por problemas económicos.
> 
> A la espera de que el viaducto cuente con las vías y el resto de equipos técnicos, que ya se están colocando también en el túnel de ocho kilómetros de entrada a Vigo, la otra gran obra pendiente en el Eje Atlántico, Adif, la empresa pública encargada de impulsar el AVE, ya trabaja con una primera estimación de tiempos de viaje. Según informó el jueves su presidente, Gonzalo Ferre, en el Congreso, entre Vigo y Santiago el viaje que ahora dura una hora y media se reducirá a 44 minutos. El trayecto completo entre Vigo y A Coruña, que ahora dura dos horas, se hará en una hora y diez minutos, y el recorrido entre Pontevedra y Santiago, en el que se emplea una hora, quedará reducido luego a media. Ferré también confirmó que el año próximo se abrirá un nuevo tramo del AVE a Madrid, desde Zamora hasta Olmedo (Valladolid), adonde ya llega hoy. Según el presidente de Adif, a la espera de que en 2018 esté terminada toda la línea a Madrid, en 2015 se recortará el tiempo actual de viaje en media hora, de forma que el trayecto entre la capital española y la gallega quedará en cuatro horas y 55 minutos, frente a las cinco horas y media actuales.



Fuente:http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2014/10/...26_427409.html

----------

Los terrines (11-ene-2015),REEGE (25-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> El pasado día 5 FARO DE VIGO anunciaba que la finalización de las obras del viaducto para el Tren de Alta Velocidad (TAV) -a la espera de los últimos retoques sobre la estructura-, había permitido retirar las grúas que ocupaban el río Ulla, entre Catoira y Rianxo. Ahora puede abundarse en ello para indicar que la evolución de los trabajos es tan importante que ya comenzó la eliminación de las islas de tablestacas y escollera situadas dentro de ese cauce fluvial.
> 
> Dichas islas artificiales, formadas por barro, tierra y piedra vertidos hace ya más de un lustro dentro de los vasos circulares formados con barreras perimetrales de madera, sirvieron para establecer las bases en las que se asentaron los grandes pilares de hormigón que ahora sujetan la estructura del Eje Atlántico de Alta Velocidad y lo dotan de vanos centrales de hasta 240 metros, lo que supone récords mundiales en este tipo de actuaciones.
> 
> Una vez construido el puente llega el momento de retirar dichas construcciones, al igual que pronto empezarán a derribarse las grandes naves levantadas en uno y otro margen del río para ensamblar los módulos de hierro que forman parte del puente y acometer otros trabajos complementarios esenciales en este proceso constructivo sin precedentes en la comarca de O Salnés y los municipios del Ullán.
> 
> Valor ecológico y económico
> 
> Ni que decir tiene que la eliminación de las islas de tablestacas para despejar el río -en la medida de lo posible- es una muy buena noticia, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta los innegables valores ecológicos del Ulla, que se integra en la Red Natura 2000 y en la relación de Lugares de Interés Comunitario (LIC).
> ...


Fuente: http://www.farodevigo.es/portada-aro...s/1164782.html

----------

jlois (25-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Ex56_63.pdf

Fuente: Viaductos singulares siglo XXI. Autor Jaime Arruz

----------

jlois (25-ene-2015)

----------

